# Favorite Cereals As A Kid and Adult



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

What were/are your favorite cereals as a kid and adult?  I never liked sweet cereal, and as a kid I'd eat my cereal dry with a glass of milk on the side, I didn't like soggy.  Mostly ate Rice Krispies and Kelloggs Corn Flakes.  I don't eat cereal that often, when I do now it's only corn flakes with unsweetened organic rice milk.  Hot cereal is Cream of Wheat with butter and salt.


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2015)

Oatmeal (porridge) cooked.. NOT the instant type..
I like my porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream... I really don't like my porridge with brown sugar and cream.. 
I put the cottage cheese in the pot to heat it up and then the cold sour cream in my bowl as I eat it..

Dry cereals, almost NEVER but shredded wheat will be the one about once every other year...


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 17, 2015)

Sugar Smacks and Captain Crunch with Crunchberries...right out of the box NOMNOMNOM...now my multi grain oatmeal with sugar substitute...


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2015)

Corn Flakes and Grape-Nuts Flakes as a kid.  (Wonder why they called them grape-nuts?)   As an adult, no cereal with milk, but I like to snack on frosted mini-wheats with coffee.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh my favourite when I was a kid was kellogs frosties in the summer (but mostly my mum just bought plain cornflakes) ..and porridge oats in the winter...I too used to eat the frosties right out of the box!!

I didn't eat cereal from being a teen  until I was probably around 50, and I got a taste for it again. I like rice krispies, occasionally..but my current favourite is Oatibix flakes with raisins..or fresh dried prunes added to it, and about twice a week I still eat Porridge oats (not instant) I always use organic skimmed milk!! Mostly tho' I don't have them for breakfast except for the weekends..I usually eat cereal later in the day..


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 18, 2015)

...cream of wheat.


----------



## jujube (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheerios as a kid, with enough sugar to give half the neighborhood diabetes.  Now, the only cereal I'll eat is Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds.  Don't get the one with strawberries unless you like mildly-strawberry-like pieces of reconstituted cardboard floating in your bowl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

I like lots of cereals, but rarely buy them.  As a kid we didn't often get the sweetened cereals, but I liked/like Sugar Smacks, Grape Nuts, Cheerios, Corn Flakes, Crunchy Nut, Bran Flakes, Raisin Bran, Frosted Flakes, etc.  

I don't find that cereal for breakfast sticks with me for very long, so if I buy any it's for a nighttime snack and I try not to snack. For breakfast I have porridge (not instant) with almond milk, cinnamon, and mixed dried fruit.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2015)

We didn't have many sugared cereals when I was little. We always had Pep cereal or the large shredded wheat. Hot cereals were: cream of wheat, Wheatena, cream of rice, and cooked oatmeal, the kind that really stuck to your ribs.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 18, 2015)

Nancy I forgot about the Frosted Mini Wheats! It was cute yesterday, we were walking past grocery and Halloween displays and my daughter pointed to a shelf and said " Oh those look awful". There were boxes and boxes of Count Chocula, Frankenberry and BooBerry. I told her that those have been around since Mommy was a kid...ah memories, even something as simple as sugar loaded cereal.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2015)

Mom's cinnamon - apple oatmeal! Wooo!


----------



## IKE (Oct 19, 2015)

As a kid I liked Captain Crunch........now either Raisin Bran or Shredded Wheat.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2015)

Remember Euell Gibbons doing the Grape Nuts cereal commercials? "Reminds me of wild hickory nuts."  

I saw a bumper sticker once that said: "Preserve our natural wildlife....pull Euell Gibbons' teeth"


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 19, 2015)

I've got part of a commercial, it was frosted mini wheats " Oh they're all American sugar or cinnamon frosted mini wheats". Funny how we can remember snippets like that fifty years on but the email password we created last week? Pfffft...gone just like that


----------



## Cookie (Oct 19, 2015)

As a kid we often had corn flakes, shredded wheat, oatmeal, rice crispies, cream of wheat, nothing very sugary though.  Nowadays I like granola or one of the mixed whole grains cereals with some fruit or maybe yogurt.


----------



## Lon (Oct 19, 2015)

I always liked and still do, Shredded Wheat, the big squares as well as the small ones, with banana and peaches. Still like Oatmeal as well


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 19, 2015)

I enjoyed reading "porridge" in some of your posts. The only time I ever heard the word in the US, was when my mom used to read me nursery rhymes as a kid. Thanks for the memories.

Cheerios and blueberries or bananas in the Summer. Oatmeal, the 1 minute variety, in the Winter.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2015)

As a kid it was Cheerios with a ton of sugar in the summer, oatmeal w/ raisins in winter. Whole milk straight from the cow. 
Generic oatie O's with berries or bananas and fat free skim milk from the store and NO sugar now.


----------



## Lon (Nov 19, 2015)

I still like Shredded Wheat/Grape Nuts (not the flakes)/cooked Oat Meal/Cherrios with prunes & banana.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2015)

The only cereals I remember as a kid (and I loathed them both) were cream of wheat and malto meal.  I could not gag them down.  I got many lectures about the starving children in Japan for refusing to eat them, and I spent many long mornings sitting there at the table "not getting up until you've eaten your cereal."  To this day, I cannot look at either of them without loathing.  Don't like cooked oatmeal, either.  There's something about the texture of cooked cereal . . . .


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2015)

I still have my oatmeal (porridge) about 2 or 3 times a week especially in winter.. I find it is a good "stick to your ribs" cereal to start the day off..
The only way I will have my porridge is with cottage cheese and sour cream... Never sweet !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

When I was growing up I was fed oatmeal+all bran, was allowed to dump all the sugar I wanted, plus milk.


Now I generally have the store brand oats, the generic "wheat chex" or "rice chex"(low or no sugar), plus all bran and milk.....and a cut up banana.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 21, 2015)

I never had cereal as a Child , we either had toast, bread and jam or bread cut up in a plate with a little sugar and milk


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


>



It was great when my boys were old enough to get up and make their own cereal and turn on the tv!  I could stay in bed!


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 22, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> The only cereals I remember as a kid (and I loathed them both) were cream of wheat and malto meal.  I could not gag them down.  I got many lectures about the starving children in Japan for refusing to eat them, and I spent many long mornings sitting there at the table "not getting up until you've eaten your cereal."  To this day, I cannot look at either of them without loathing.  Don't like cooked oatmeal, either.  There's something about the texture of cooked cereal . . . .



i sympathize with you...I also dislike hot cereal of any kind...and I agree about the texture problem.

My favorite cereal as a kid was probably corn flakes with sliced bananas or maybe Wheaties.  I like shredded wheat now or Raisin Bran.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2015)

I remember my grandma eating Grape Nuts. (Sounds like a malady to me) They were made by Kellogg's and came in a smaller box. I remember trying them but couldn't stand them.


----------

